# Steam powered sawmill



## Gary Beasley (Jan 21, 2009)

Has anyone seen Roy Underhills video on a restored steam powered sawmill? Really cool stuff to watch.
http://www.pbs.org/woodwrightsshop/video/2900/2907.html


----------



## johnep (Apr 12, 2007)

Wish he was on UK Tv. Great character. Love the gangling way he walks.
Thanks for the link.
johnep


----------



## UrbanShaman (Feb 16, 2011)

Thanks for that!


----------

